# Courtenay/Comox.....lets form a band.



## Jammin Jim (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Guys and Gals, I would like to get a band together here. We could play some rock/country/blues.....you know the stuff. I would like to find a bass player and drummer. If you sing thats great but one of those is on the list too. I think easy to get along with folks are the easiest to play with, so if you want to be a rock god, or you already are, don't call me. FUN is the main thing. I think I can get us regular gigs here too. Hope to hear from you.
Cheers


----------

